# Turkey for vacations



## Moix (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi, 
One of my wishlist is that i want to visit and explore the world. 
If not the world thn at least top favorite countries of mine. Turkey is one of them.

What if i want to plan a trip for Turkey. What points should i jot down

1- For how many days?
2- Where should i be living ( i will plan with my friend so i wont be seeking a 5 star hotel to stay, A nice cheap hotel can work out too ) 
3- Traveling expense
4- what places should i visit.
5- All other info that you guys can provide.


Thank You


----------



## Sttiretella (Apr 14, 2014)

There are a lot places to visit.its hard to minimize .

Its better to tell if you would like to go to Seaside or city sight.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You should use a holiday website for this not an expat forum


----------



## nrgs (Apr 30, 2014)

I think you must start from Istanbul, then you can visit kapadokya, trabzon, mardin, gaziantep vb.


----------



## tempest306 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's great idea for summer vacation south coasts is very nice but a historical trip you must see Istanbul


----------

